# Good Lan Games!



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Its school holidays for me in Australia and I have been wanting to play some Lan games with my brothers. We have all the Age Of Empires and a few other RTS games but I don't know what to play now!


I am looking for a co-op game that my little brothers can play with me and my older brother. They can't play any fps games though so could you suggest a good co-op game (even if it is like AOE 4 human vs 4 cpu).

Also could you suggest a co-op pc game (can be fps) for me and my older brother to play (I tried HL2 Synergy but it is very buggy).

-----------------------------------------------

Short Version:


1. Suggest 4 player (preferably co-op) non fps games (except for games like Star Wars Battlefront, eg. no blood or zombies).

2. Suggest a good 2 player co-op game (can be fps).


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

1. 4 player game. Good RTS I recommend Supreme Commander Forged Alliance. Make sure you all have decent PC's though.
2. 2 player Co-op game. Left 4 Dead. Super Awesomeness.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

The best pc we have is an AMD Athlon 3000+ with a Nvidia 7600GS 256mb. (which is mine). Can You Run It? says I easily pass and my brothers will pass in all but video but i think if they lower the settings they will get by.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

yoshi1476 said:


> The best pc we have is an AMD Athlon 3000+ with a Nvidia 7600GS 256mb. (which is mine). Can You Run It? says I easily pass and my brothers will pass in all but video but i think if they lower the settings they will get by.


Oh, damn.
You really need a decent dual-core to be able to play SupCom properly, otherwise it slows to a crawl.

Other good RTS games:
Age of Empires 1 and 2
Command and Conquer (The earlier games, anything past CnC3 = not so good)
WarCraft 3
Rise of Nations (Not Rise of Legends though)
LOTR: Battle for Middle Earth 1 and 2
Starcraft (And the upcoming Starcraft 2)
Total War Series
Stronghold 2

All those should run on your PC's just fine.
If you prefer multiplayer RPG games I know some good ones of those too.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Tiber Septim said:


> Command and Conquer (The earlier games, anything past CnC3 = not so good)
> WarCraft 3
> LOTR: Battle for Middle Earth 1 and 2
> Starcraft (And the upcoming Starcraft 2)


I would suggest this ones...
But if you want real fun, I can recommend only one which is the best on the whole world and that game is World of Warcraft... =)
But I am not sure you will continue your life normally after summer vacation goes off haha
I am addicted very very =)


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I had a look at the games and found a few good ones
and also Trackmania Nations United for free which is fun so I will play that and mabye Command & Conquer


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Tiber Septim said:


> 1. 4 player game. Good RTS I recommend Supreme Commander Forged Alliance. Make sure you all have decent PC's though.
> 2. 2 player Co-op game. Left 4 Dead. Super Awesomeness.


left 4 dead can coop play 4 players.unfortunately the op said no zombies.:grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

pharoah said:


> left 4 dead can coop play 4 players.unfortunately the op said no zombies.:grin:


I know that, but the OP said only two people will be playing the FPS.
Also, the OP said that they didn't want Zombies in the non FPS game, not the FPS game.


> 1. Suggest 4 player (preferably co-op) non fps games (except for games like Star Wars Battlefront, eg. no blood or zombies).
> 
> 2. Suggest a good 2 player co-op game (can be fps).


I got outta that one on a technicality :laugh:.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Faces of war 

you can control it like a rts although it kinda more managing like you can check each soldiers inventory.

and you direct control units

tanks
anti tank guns
mortars
people


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Starcraft
Trackmania 


Some good and games right there.


----------

